# Look 2006 from Eurobike



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

I found some nice Eurobike pics at this german webshop: 
delta-bike.de...


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

Great pictures. The 565 looks really nice indeed too.


----------

